# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #24: Software Setup w/ Repetier + Homing

## Eddie

*Project Update #24: Software Setup w/ Repetier + Homing*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

*Repetier Setup:*
Go to http://www.repetier.com and download the Windows/Mac/Linux version that you need.  Extract it and install.  Run the program once installed.  Plug your electronics board via USB into your computer and let it install the appropriate drivers.
Step 1: Go To Printer Settings
Step 2: Disable Reset On Connect
Step 3: Select Baud Rate to 250000
Step 4: Refresh Ports
Step 5: Select COM Port (COM Port Number is Not Important)
*Homing Your Printer:*
Entering G92 X0 Y0 Z0 into the G-Code input box under the manual control tab will reset all references to 0 to allow you to home your printer.  The easiest way to do this is to click the 'Turn Off Motors' button, by hand push the X axis to the left, the Y axis toward the rear and lower the Z screw to your level bed and type in the above code or add that to the 'Starting G-Code' in Slic3r (we will expand more on that soon) and all current positions of the stepper motors will be treated as 0, 0, 0.

----------

